
Cyberattack exposes information of 15M LifeLabs Canadian customers - lemmox
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/lifelabs-cyberattack-15-million-1.5399577
======
lemmox
The article claims 15M in Ontario and BC. That's about 3 out of 4 residents of
those provinces. I guess there's a lot of old records in there. The scope is
so large that pretty much every adult can now be intimidated by threats of
releasing medical test results.

